# Raid wiederherstellen ohne Datenverlust



## Texaner (8. Februar 2006)

Moin,

folgendes Probelm:
Ich habe ein Raid 1 (Dell CERC SATA 1.5/2s Controller).
Leider ist diese Raid defekt und das System (Win2000 Server) lässt sich nicht mehr
booten.

Im Array-Konfigurationsdienstprogramm habe ich bereits versucht eine Wiederherstellung zu starten, ohne Erfolg.
Wenn ich jetzt das Array lösche gehen mir ja Daten verloren.

Meine Frage ist nun: Kann ich das Raid wiederherstellen OHNE einen Datenverlust?


Danke im voraus


Tex


----------

